# 44 mag vs 10mm



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll cut right to the chase, I have a Ruger Redhawk .44 mag with a 5.5 inch barrel. I like the gun but rarely use it due to the fact it weighs 51 oz loaded. I have a shoulder holster I can put it in but it interferes with the way my 2200 pack rides. Now the reason I got it was to have a good back up gun if I ever needed to leave my rifle back at camp to pack an animal out. After doing some reading Ive been looking at the 10mm as a possible replacement to the old 44 mag. Its only 39.5 oz loaded with 15+1 .357 mag equivalent rounds and from what Ive read about the ballistcs, it appears to be more then enough for any 4 legged gritter I may run into in Utah.

Do I want to get rid of it...Not really but I doubt I will ever use it for its intended purpose.

Oh and having both is not an option, I was told long ago that the only way I can have more guns it to sell one of the ones I already have lol.

I'm curious what opinions you guys have.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Personally I wouldn't recommend the 10mm, or a .357, as a big game round. As a matter-of-fact most 10mm and .357 factory rounds won't meet the Wyoming rules for energy at 100 yards to be legal for big game. I took a .357 on a few antelope and doe deer hunts and I carried my reload data, as directed by the WY Game & Fish, on a piece of paper to prove my ammo met the Wyoming guidelines.

my 2 cents


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have taken a number of deer and elk with pistols and I think that I'll stick with the .44 magnum. I have used a .357, .41, and .44 magnums along with a number of different rounds out of a T/C Contender and for the pistol round always fall back on the .44. 

You will find that when you are packing a pistol that no matter what else you are packing you will have some kind of problem with it.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I think that as long as you chose a good bullet or use something like Buffalo Bore Heavy 10 factory ammo the results here in Utah will be so close to that of the .44 Mag that you will be satisfied. 
Something like the B-B 180 JHP and the impressive 220 Hard Cast WFN. These are NOT .357 equivalent loads, but loads that offer as much or more weight and greater diameter and power.

It doesn't sound like it will be a _primary_ hunting tool, but rather a _defensive and target of opportunity_ gun. It other words, it isn't intended to replace a Contender as a _dedicated_ hunting tool. Even Elmer Keith would think that 220-gr load at 1140 fps adequate if you read his writings carefully.

10mm is .400 caliber - ."44" is really .43 caliber. The 10mm is basically an autoloading .41 mag. It is a magnum in fact if not in name. And the .41 mag has always had a good killing rep - especially on anything that you would have to use it on in an emergency in Utah like black bear or cougar. It also has the advantage of quicker follow-up shots and a whole lot more of them! 
If you are in a camp at night in the dark mountains, the ability to attach a weapon light to the light rail is a major plus should you hear something snuffling around in the dark.
Obviously a pistol is a tool of expediency, who's utility lies in the fact that you have it with you. Therefore a 10mm Glock on you that is easy to pack is superior to that pain-in-the-butt, heavy .44 Mag that you don't want to. That is the reason the 10mm Autos sell like hotcakes in Alaska. They are popular and they work. Encounter a grizzly some night in your hallway and a .40 cal/10mm slug can put him down before you are touched - true story.

The .44 Mag is not that immensely more powerful than the 10mm if the right load is used. Use what works best for you and what you are likely to carry and use the right bullet. If that gun happens to be in 10mm instead of the fine .44 Mag, you will still be adequately armed.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for your opinions guys. Frisco hit it on the head, the gun will only be used as a backup/camp/protection gun, not a primary hunting weapon. If I were going to hunt with a pistol I would most defiantly keep the .44.

I'm still not 100% sure what I'm going to do, but a 10mm on the hip is better then a .44 in the safe.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Hell sakes Bo0YaA, buy the gun...you need it, you want it, and you owe it to yourself.  In fact, you need both them guns, keep 'em both, don't let someone else dictate your needs! Stand up, be a man. I mean really, what kind of a rule is that..."you can't have any more guns until you sell some of the ones you got"...gee...you need them all.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

lol You must not be married BP, its all about picking your battles


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Bo0YaA said:


> Oh and having both is not an option, I was told long ago that the only way I can have more guns it to sell one of the ones I already have lol.


Does that same rule apply to shoes?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

lol good point I need to bring that up or better yet Coach purses lol


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bo0YaA said:


> lol good point I need to bring that up or better yet Coach purses lol


I learned a long time ago that argument doesn't work either.

For some reason some women just don't understand us.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> Bo0YaA said:
> 
> 
> > lol good point I need to bring that up or better yet Coach purses lol
> ...


We are easy to understand, it's definitely the other way around.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well I'll tell ya boys, I been married for 48 years now and when it comes to understanding women my advise to you is....wait a minute....I got nothin


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Well I'll tell ya boys, I been married for 48 years now and when it comes to understanding women my advise to you is....wait a minute....I got nothin


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Buy the gun for your wife. I'm sure you can come up with a reason like " it's for you to carry around camp, and when we're packing out game, " or something like that.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Shes got a purdy chrome snub nose .357 she will never part with. I originally bought it for me and used the line "its for you hun" to which she replied good then I don't want you using it...DOH!!!! :shock:


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey, try this on for size:

Caliber : 10mm Glock 20
Bullet : 200gr Wide Flat Nose Gas Check Hardcast 
Ballistics : 1300fps/ 750 ft./lbs. muzzle
1105fps / 542 ft lbs 100yds 

I love my 20! Plus I also have a Stormlake conversion barrel that I can shoot .40 S&W out of it when I'm in town.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Is that the DT ammo? or BB


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

It's doubletap.


----------

